
Show HN: Increment/decrement counters using various front end frameworks - ibopm
https://github.com/adrianmcli/omg-counters
======
ibopm
Sometimes a hello world app is just too simple and a todo app feels massively
complex. I started feeling this more and more as I tried out various
frameworks, so I thought I'd compile a list of increment decrement counters to
demonstrate simple state handling with a bunch of frameworks.

The examples aren't perfect, but it would be great to improve them and add
even more frameworks to the list.

